# Critique my PHAT



## Zlowe24 (May 7, 2014)

Mon-upper power
Bench-3x5 take off 50% then 2x10-12
Row-3x5 , 2x10
Ohp-3x5
Pulldown 3x8
Inc. db-2x8
Upright row-2x8
Rope pressdown-3x8
Bb curl-3x8

Tue-lower power
Squat-3x5 -50% 2x10-12 all atg
Dead-1x5
Sldl-2x6
Leg ext-3x8
Bb calve raise-3x6
ISO calve raise-2x15

Wed abs
Cable crunch-5x10
Reverse crunch-5x12
Cable twist-3x15

Thurs-back&shoulders
Row-6x3 with 10% less than mon. 3x5
Ohp-6x3 -10%
Pulldown-3x12
Seated cable row-3x12
Rope facepull-2x15
Seated db military-3x10
Upright row-3x12
Seated lat raise-3x12
Front lat raise-2x20 (light)

Legs 
Squat-3x8
Leg curl-3x10
Leg ext-4x12
Calve raise-3x10
ISO calve-2x20

Chest & arms
Bench-8x3-10%
Incline db-3x8
Decline 2x10
Fly-3x12
Curl-3x8
Cgbp-2x10
Seated curl-2x10
Skullcrusher-2x12
Preacher drop set-15/12/10/5
Rope pressdown-2x15

Abs

Just looking for some opinions just came off a long time of 5x5 looking for a little more puff for summer lol but hoping I can still make some % based linear overload on the compound lifts. Also slowly cutting right now which was affecting my linear progress anyways so I figured I would capitalize on some hypertrophy based gains in the mean time. Also I'm in my garage gym (which I love) so a rack with hi and lo cable, leg ext/curl, preacher, assortment of bars and adjustable dumbells are what I'm working w. (Which is more than enough most of the time) but hammer ISO machines and cross cable work isn't an option.


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks in advance


----------



## GastrocGuy (May 8, 2014)

Bench-3x5 take off 50% then 2x10-12 I'd cut that out for power day along with the incline db and scale everything down to 3x5 

Same with Tues. Cut the 50% and try 3x8. Too many reps for calves on power day.

Thursday I'd go higher reps, 10-15. Off days are off days, so I'd rest and recover, no abs.

Sunday, I'd use a different chest exercise, maybe incline instead of bench twice a week, and increase the reps.  

Just my .02cc from Norton's routine. Power days are, well power days, as are rest days. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 8, 2014)

After cutting the ab volume where would you put them in?


----------



## GastrocGuy (May 8, 2014)

I'd put abs on any of the hypertrophy days, where you're already doing speed movements. 

Hypertrophy days, your rep counts are too low if they are 8. The minimum should be 8. Consolidate your 2x10 same muscle group exercises as well, and your drop sets on those days. The hypertrophy routines should be more about 60-70% of 1RM instead of 10%. You're basically doing speed reps, exploding through the concentric part of the lift.

For example, 4 sets of speed reps on barbell curls is a different beast than breaking it up and doing 2 sets on preacher and 2 sets on barbell.


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks the 10% comes from 10% less than the 3x5 weight.


----------



## GastrocGuy (May 9, 2014)

It'd be great to hear how Norton's routine works for you, coming off a 5x5! Stay strong, bro!


----------

